# New UPS gone Haywire???



## Orpheus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey all...
I got a brand new UPS(iBall Nirantar 621)2 days back.Even charged it in OFF mode for 8-10 hours and in ON mode for again 8-10 hours.BUT when i cut off power,the battery that kicks in lasts for exactly 43 seconds!!!  Whats the Problem??
Please Help Out Guys!!..
Thnx!!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

43 sec ??
Ur full config?
wer u working on ur PC for that 43 sec?


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 2, 2011)

No Config as such.The UPS wasnt even connected to any peripheral.I was just curious to know how much time the UPS can last?Hence,I cut off the power after the recharge session without connecting the UPS to any peripheral.

Here's the link about the UPS.
Buy Accessories in India | iBall Nirantar UPS-621 | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Its most probably a manufacturing defect.
P.s- ups might've detected no gadget connected and has switched itselp off.

connect your cpu and check back up.if its still 43 seconds.
Then RMA it.


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes!..Connecting the peripherals and switching it off was just what was needed.Now the backup is of 17 mins+.
The UPS used to switch off after it couldnot find any peripherals attached.HOW SILLY OF ME!

THANX A TON!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Orpheus said:
			
		

> Yes!..Connecting the peripherals and
> switching it off was just what was
> needed.Now the backup is of 17 mins
> +.
> ...


 Lol.

I knew this coz even I tried something similar.


----------

